# Berry Advice Needed



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

I took my family for ride last nite looking for deer and just driving thru State land. We saw alot of berries growing along the side of the road. I know that some are wild blackberries but don't know what the others are. Can someone tell me how to determine if some of these are edible?

Thanks


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Pick one and eat it.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I was always told if it was bitter dont eat it but if its sweet go ahead. It would be a good idea to buy a book or check one out of a library and then you would know for sure.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hi Christian
The only ones I know and pick are mulberrys, wild black and red raspberry,
wild blackberries and wild blueberries (aka huckleberrys).
A book from the library sounds like a great idea along
with using google.
Right now its getting toward the end of the raspberry season
by me and wild blackberry and blueberrys are next.

mike


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

and blackberries dont come out til september'ish.

I am guessing you were seeing black raspberries. raspberries have a hollow center when pulled off the bush. blackberries have a white strand that runs up the center and are about 5X larger than raspberries--they taste totally different.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

In addition to the above there are high bush huckleberrys (billberry), juneberry(serviceberry), dewberry, wintergreen...........What did they look like?


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Well,the wild red & black raspberries and mulberries havbe been done here for a week or 2 now.

Have been picking some high bush wild blueberries(huckleberries) for a week now
and have collected a little over 10 pounds between us.
No pickers or stickers have been nice for a change.

Picked my first few wild blackberries now and should be able to make a good first
picking this weekend.
Not my favorite berry since they have the biggest seeds and are a
little bitter sometimes,but she likes em so I'll be picking them.lol

mike


----------

